# HELP!! Little Mikey could be ours. Need advice.



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Really need all of your expert advice. As some of you may have read in my previous post, about little shelter baby Mikey, there is a little boy Maltese currently in a shelter.

Here's an update. I called the shelter to follow-up on my application, even though, we knew there were two families ahead of us, and it appears, they had not done anything with our application. The young girl and I talked, and she apologized for the delay, would review my application and vet references, and give me a call back.

Within the hour, we got the call that we are approved . But becuase Mikee had two pre-approved applications, I looked on their web-site and asked about, Sage, a female beagle. Sage, had no applications and they invited us to come see her as she is a very sweet girl.

Sage, is about 10-12 months, is spayed, and YES is loving. Loving beyond words. I can tell that Sage LOVES other animals, and down the line, would need a playmate.

When we first got there, we express a huge interest in seeing little Mikee, as we just could not get him out of our hearts and mind. They call him "Cotton". Cotton, did not do to well with his evaluation (nippy, food agressive...etc), but my husband and I know all about this and how to work with it.

Of course, they bring Sage out first, the beagle. And as I said, yes, she is loving. And a VERY good girl. I do have asthma, so I do need to be careful with this breed, but I could consult the allergist.
What we didn't know, is that Sage has been sick, but is coming around. Again, not a concern for us, as we would take her right to the vet. I do like the fact that she is already spayed. My concern with Sage, is that her stool were very loose, and she did seem to poo a good bit, and I let the staff know.

So then, they bring our Mikee to us . It is the first time, I was able to get my Mommy's arms around him. As I had suspected, Mikee is about 3 or 4 years old and is not fixed. His stool was perfect. ( I always kept an eye on my babies stools everyday, as to me they are an indicator as to what is going on inside). 

My husband and I handled Mikee beautifully. And to me, his nippeness, which he did not do with us,
his more a fear and anxiety one, rather then a dominiance issue.

What I supspect is that , Mikee was used as a stud dog, as the little guy is so handsome, and is not fixed, but becuase of his behavior difficutlies, was surrenedered. That's what I suspect.

Once they reviewed our application, met with us, and saw us with Mikee, they told us Mikee could be ours, if we wanted him. OH MY GOD . I expressed a concern, of having his boo boo operation, and then bringing him back to the shelter. I would not want Mikee to have his operation and then go back to the shelter for us to pick up. The shelter told us we can opt to take Mikee now, and take him to our vet, to have him fixed and then bring him right home. Which would be my preference. They stated if our vet particpates in some sort of program, the operation, would cost only $30.00. Both my husband and I told them, we will take the cost on for his operation, and our not concerned one bit about who pays for it. Additionally, Mikee has an upper resportory infection and is on anibiotics. And you should have seen, my husband and the staff trying to give Mikee his meds. Mikee wanted nothing to do with it. But he didn't snarl or snap. Again, we are used to difficutlies in giving meds, and can work around that.

Here is where I am completely in the dark and need your expertise:

As I stated, Mikee is food agressive, and that is another reason I think he was around a whole lot of other dogs, his not being fixed by this age, makes me wonder if he was used as a stud dog.

- I am an adimant beleiver in having babies spayed or neutured at the proper age of 5 to 6 months.
With Mikee being 3 or 4, will he experience complications during the operation, expecially with the upper respatory infection?

- If he was used as a stud dog, and did have "the experience", and even though we will be getting him fixed, is there anything, that I should expect from him, meaning, once he's had the experience, will that make him still desire the experience?

The shelter really wanted us to adopt Sage, as she has been there so long and is very very sweet. And they kept say, "Oh you don't want Cotton (Mikee), and plus, he will get many more applications, because he is a small dog.

But what the shelter is not thinking through, is that yes, Mikee will get many more applications, but Mikee comes with alot of "suprizes", and my fear is that a someone will adopt him, becuase he's small and cute, but will not know what to do with the behaviour, and he will be placed right back in the shetler.

The shelter suggested that we consider seeing if Sage and Mikee, get along, and asked if we would consider taking both. I feel very bad for Sage, but Mikee is going to need a great deal of time, love and attention, and will have to be introduced or reintroduced, to how to be a family pet. 

Mikee did seem to take to both of us. But then when my husband tried to help the staff give his meds, Mikee would run from my husband and come to Mommy for protection. hee hee. .

He's a special little boy, with special needs, which we know and have enough love and understanding to meet his needs.

I welcome all advice and guidance and thank you all so much!!!!! (Sorry this is so long).


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

well if its possible, i think you should adopt both :wub: 
So that both can have a nice sweet home.. About mickey, you can slowly train with a companion which i think he`ll love it.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL - It sounds to me like you've already made your decision, but are hoping to get some feedback on it. I've dealt with some dogs with special needs, and have some experience with behavioral issues, but by no means am I an expert. I think you and your husband both have had your hearts set on Mikee, and have every confidence you would be the perfect *forever* family for him ... whereas a different, less prepared family may get him home, not know what to do about any issues Mikee is dealing with ... and he would end up back in a shelter again (or worse). Follow your heart ... from what you've shared since you met Mikee, it sounds like you can't wait to bring him home. But only you know what you felt in your heart as you finally got to wrap your Mommy arms around that little boy. 

Either way, thank you for adopting a rescue ... you are awesome! Please update us when you've made your decision!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welp, it sounds to me like Mikey would have the best chance at a happy life with you and your husband. If you can and are willing to take on his "issues" - by all means go ahead and do it. 

If your concerns are medical in nature - you might want to send Jaimie a PM. I do know that neutered dogs can still "hook-up" with females - they just can't get them pregnant. Arch gets excited alot! I just tell him to "get off her!!!!" :brownbag: My Abbey's not that kind of girl!!!! :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, I'm so glad you called them back. Mikey is destined to be yours!!!! One word of caution, check with your doctor in to be sure you can have Sage. If you have asthma, it would be horrible to get attached and then have to give her up. Good luck in your decision!!!!! Please keep us informed!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Did you read my thread about Powder? ( Rescue topics )

Puppy mill stud dog, not neutered. Very afraid.

Surgery went fine, not a problem. Slowly he is learning how to be a pet and overcoming his fears. Lots of baby steps!!!
You can get there too. I would talk to someone about his nipping and food aggression and be able to handle and change it.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

To me it is a no brainer. I would always choose a rescue over a puppy any day. My fur family, Lady and two Siamese cats, are all rescues.

Sure, rescues come with issues, but they also come with the most amazing ability to love. I swear they know you have given them a second chance. Not everyone is cut out to adopt a rescue, but it sounds like you and your husband are.

I am a firm believer that the pets you are meant to have find you. I am convinced Mikey is the Malt you are supposed to have.

I'll share one of my favorite poems with you.


Baggage

Now that I'm home, bathed, settled, and fed,
All nicely tucked into my warm new bed.
I would like to open my baggage Lest I forget,
There is so much to carry - So much to regret.

Hmm... Yes there it is, right on the top -
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame.

As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave -
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me.
Will you add to my baggage? Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things and take me right back?

Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage, To never re-pack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage - Will you still want me?

By Evelyn Colbath


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading your story, I think u do have your mind made up, and Mikey is the one. You will be great parents, but I sure wish you would adopt little sage too. You could keep them separated for a bit until Mikee adapts. Sage doesn't seem to have behavior problems, which would make things easy, just maybe a stool issue, and nothing your vet couldn't figure out. Please adopt both, I am heart wrenched knowing Sage maybe put down.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Mikey is the one... I thnk that special 'chemistry' is there . I'd also be concerned of he was taken by someone ..it might be simply because of his 'cuteness..but not the experience, patience and devotion you would have for him. Someone else might turn him right back in if things didn't go 'easy'. 

As to Sage.. well I can understand your heart is drawn to him as well. I guess you just have to follow your heart!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I vote for Mikee


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever you decide...adopting one or both, good luck to you.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I say “take both”. You and your husband sound like you have enough love and patience to offer a loving home to both animals regardless of any issues they may have. I think Mikey’s being away from the shelter will do wonders for his personality and having sage to lean on and vice versa will be a godsend. Dogs do love company.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

This is such wonderful news. To touch on your concerns I would give your regular vet that you trust a call and get some input from them. You might find that Mikee cannot be fixed until his upper respiratory infection is gone. As far as him having enjoyed "the experience" in the past and will he want it now. I think you will find many of us have fur butts that never "experienced" that joy but they do love their stuffed animals. Even have certain stuffed animals they would love to love to death if we would let them. :HistericalSmiley: 

As far as Mikee and Sage. If this is a no kill shelter my thought is you start with Mikee if everything works out and seems to be settling find and you decide you want to add to your family then you go back to the shelter and see who is available that fits your families needs. By then you will know better what your fur butt son needs in a sibling and what you are looking for in another child. I don't think it is right for Sage or You or Mikee to feel guilted into taking her if it isn't a love match, which in the future it might be. That future might be three days from now or three weeks from now. Go with your gut instinct if it says Sage is the one then go for it if it doesn't then don't. 

Good Luck
Tam


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all SO much for all your wonderful advice and Dr. Jamie's help via PM.

I am so sorry. I should have said from the start, this is a NO KILL shelter. So Sage will still be okay, and to me is more adoptable and her chances are higher then Mikee to stay in her forever home.

Our hearts are with Mikee, and he is our choice, I was just so concerned about his operation w/ upper respitory infection. But I received wonderful advice here and will also seek the vet's advice.

I was also concerned about him being a stud dog, but I didn't realize that males who were fixed at the correct age of 5 or 6 months, and never had the "experience" still have a favorite blanket, or stuffed animial. .

I normally am nervous about their boo boo operations at 5 months, but as pups, the next day they are up and around as though nothing ever took place. I'll be a worried Mom when it's Mikees turn.


We'll keep you all posted and thank you so much!!!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 17 2008, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652302


> I was also concerned about him being a stud dog, but I didn't realize that males who were fixed at the correct age of 5 or 6 months, and never had the "experience" still have a favorite blanket, or stuffed animial. .[/B]


Just thought you would like to know that it isn't just the males. The females do it too. My Daddy always said a fixed female dog was always worse about this than a male. Don't know if it is true or not but Gracie sure does have some favorite toys.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikee is definitely the right choice. I had a beagle granddog. I have allergies. Every time I was with Buddy, the beagle I got sick. Beagles are very loving dogs, but not for people with allergies or asthma.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

It sounds like Mikey really needs you. I hope it works out for you, your husband, and Mikey.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

From the bottom of my heart....THANK YOU to all of you. 

Mikey needs to be home with us...and that is that! I barely slept knowing he is still there and can be with us now.

I need to make a few phone calls, vets, my normal groomer, and alert them of the possible new arrival  and let them know of Mikey's special needs.

I had a beautiful den already, as we really were hoping to adopt a little baby girl puppy maltese.
But, I will leave the door open for Mikey and if he chooses to make that his den of the day, for rest and comfort. When we are not home, we always had a bedroom just for the babies, as we have no children. I know Mikey would love that room. This keeps them safe, and it's 100% puppy proof with nothing but babies beds, blankets, water bowl and toys in it.

I really want Mikee to be fully bathed prior to coming home. But becuase of his upper respotoriy infection, I am not sure my normal groomer would allow Mikey to be groomed there until he recovers, as I don't blame her. It may not be good for all the other babies.

I could just run him straight up to the bath, as I really want to wash any reminents off that will be there from the shelter. 

Will keep you posted. To be honest, I love this little boy so much.

Thank you all again. I will look into the belly bands, as I never heard of them until this wonderful site.

Many hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST WISHING YOU LUCK THAT YOU GET BABY MIKEY REAL SOON .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! When do you pick him up? :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking for an update and I'm thrilled that Mikey will be coming home with you today  That's so exciting and I know this was the choice you had already made in your heart.
I can't wait to hear more about him and see pictures!
Hugs to you and Mikey!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 17 2008, 09:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652099


> To me it is a no brainer. I would always choose a rescue over a puppy any day. My fur family, Lady and two Siamese cats, are all rescues.
> 
> Sure, rescues come with issues, but they also come with the most amazing ability to love. I swear they know you have given them a second chance. Not everyone is cut out to adopt a rescue, but it sounds like you and your husband are.
> 
> ...




OMG. What a "heart felt" poem. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was soooooo hoping you'd decide on Mikey, & you DID. :yahoo: I'm sure your love & kindness will work wonders with Mikey. And you can still have the little baby girl too. Every little girl needs a big brother.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We just got a call from the shelter that Mikee can not be seen or picked up today. Last night they put him in quarantine. He is not feeling well. I guess his infection got worse, and I saw the trouble they had giving him his meds.

I am just beside myself and completely burned out. My heart so much wants and needs to be a Mommy. 

Through my search of going to different people's homes, to meet them and the finding little Mikey at the shelter, I have seen more then my share of things that I wish I just never did.

Mind you, we space our visits out, from breeder to breeder and visiting the shelter, just to make sure we are not bringing any of our previsits to the current home. ( hope that makes sense).

My heart is with Mikey of course, and also to adopt a little baby girl Maltese. They said Mikey could be back there for awhile. They really just don't know.

I have been driving my hubby crazy, with being so focusued on adopting a new baby, but he has been wonderful.

For now, I wll be continuing to get updates on Mikee and discontinuing any more research for a little baby girl. Just to give my hearts some rest.

For the near future, if any of you know, and very good breeders in the South Jersey area, if you would be kind enough to PM me.

The amount of the baby, is our last considertation, the first consideration is that the are a very good breeder who love and care for their babies.

Thank you all so much and no, I have not given up all Mikey, and will not, but it just seems to be one heart break or disapointment after another.

I LOVE all you so much. Just giving me Mommy heart a little rest.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mikey can't come home with you at this time. I know you really had your heart set on taking him home soon :grouphug: When the right time comes you will have a wonderful fluff to fill your mommy heart with love as you will fill the fluffs heart with love. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry about this setback. While I understand their policy, I can't help but think Mikey might recover quicker out of the shelter environment.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Would they let you take him as a foster while he is recovering?

A friend of mine did that - it was a stubborn respiratory problem. It took a long time to get over, but now the dog is quite healthy and is finally officially hers.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just got a call from the shelter that Mikee can not be seen or picked up today. Last night they put him in quarantine. He is not feeling well. I guess his infection got worse, and I saw the trouble they had giving him his meds.
> 
> ...


Aww sweetie, if I could hug you, I would. This must be so agonizing! You and little Mikey are in my thoughts and prayers. I truly hope he gets well soon so you can have your baby by your side. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I feel so bad for you AND Mikey! I too feel he'd do so much better in your care than at the shelter! I hope they are doing everything possible to help him... with so many to care for, I'd be concerned he isn't getting all the TLC he needs now!
Laying on that concrete prior to your bringing him his bed was probably not helpful to him. 
The 'fostering' approach might be worth checking into.
So sad to think this little ill boy is in a shelter environment rather than a loving home, where just holding him would be a benefit to his well being.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

About the meds........Are they using pills instead of liquid? I could never get liquid down an animal, it goes all over when they fight it. Pills put inside of the "Pill Pockets" are so easy! It works like wrapping them is cheese except better, and dogs love the taste.

Hope they get it figured out and know exactly what they are treating. Good luck getting Mikey home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Just checking to see if there is an update on Mikey.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, good news for Mikey. They left a message on my husband's cell for us to call right away.

I was so scared something happened to him. When I called the shelter, they were so nice. Mikey is out of quaratine.

They asked if we would mind if the family who put the application before us adopted Mikey ( They were standing right in front of the girl at the shelter).

They finally did get in contact with the shelter and said they wanted to adopt him, and did put an application in before us.

Wonder what they would have done if I said NO. But a part of me, is glad Mikey is at least going home.

I told the girl I would call her back in a little bit to give her time with the family. 

So, it seems, like the little guy, has found a forever home ( and trust me, I am going to call, just to be reassured).

Thank you so much for asking!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry for you, I know you really wanted him (and I think most of us wanted you to have him, too!). But, like you, I'm glad that he found a good home. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My sentiments exactly, Linda.

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 20 2008, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654461


> Well, I'm sorry for you, I know you really wanted him (and I think most of us wanted you to have him, too!). But, like you, I'm glad that he found a good home. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My sentiments, too. :grouphug: 

And I know here is a little dog out there who, in time, will find a wonderful new home with you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I spoke to the shelter today, and Mikey is going to a very loving home. They reassured me. They know he has special needs, and have huge loving hearts to help him find his way.

The really odd thing is, I still feel like Mikey's Mommy in a way. Bless his little soul and the wonderful family that will be providing him a loving home.

I am just so glad I did get to hold the little guy and give him Mommy kisses. I know he will do well, with a great deal of love.

Not sure why I still want to cry, but I really do want what's best for the little guy. I will NEVER forget the day, when I looked down and saw him sitting there.

He is a handsome little stud muffen and thank God, he's on his way to his forever home.

All those babies in the shelter deserve a special home. Glad Mikey is one that is getting one.

Thank you all again for all of your support and advice.


----------

